# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Home Security

## P38

After our recent burglary I have been looking at ways to improve my home security especially with the storage of my firearms.

I've seen these wireless IP motion detection cameras on Trade Me and thought they would be the bees knees to alert me to something not quite right at home when we are not there.

WiFi Wireless Security IP Camera BLACK | Trade Me

I know nothing about these cameras other than what I've read in the Auctions.

My question to the Forum is 
Has anyone installed/used these cameras? 
What do you recon about their performance good, bad or otherwise?
For a couple of hundy investment are they worthwhile installing?

I'd appriciate your thoughts on this.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## hunter308

Should be alright but would also consider including a monitored burglar alarm in the set up cameras are good for catching the pricks red handed and identifying but an alarm squaking its arse off should attract attention from neighbours as well as the authorities that gets the activation signal at the monitoring service. If it were me I would have a Security fence like you see on car yards with hotwires and razor wire along the top of the fence line they try to get through they get a boot the try to go over they get cut up

----------


## P38

I hear what your saying Hunter308.

Silent Monitored Alarms have been in for over a week now.

Unfortunately Razor wire and mains powered hot wires, while a bloody good idea, just isn't gonna be a happening thing for my Home.
I want the criminals to end up living behind the wire .... not me. 

The idea of the cameras was to not only be notified when away from home but also to enable me to identify the criminals and record their activities.

Not knowing who they are is one of the worst parts of being burgled for me.

For all I know these bastards could live over the back fence.

Whats the resolution like on these cameras?
Is it good enough to positively identify people or are they crappy like many of the security camera photos shown on Police Ten Seven?

Knowledge is power.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Wirehunt

Booby traps.

----------


## SiB

Remember you can set the alarm system to call your cell ph with an error msg. I had one that would txt which sensor had been triggered and I could decide to make the call to my security contractor if serious/suspicious. Saved me monitoring fees, though a call-out was $80-odd it suited me at the time.

remember a UPS power supply is necessary if you're serious. 

Got dogs? Statiscally, fewer houses with dogs are burgled.

I still like the booby trap, razor wire and HV electric cable best of all though.

----------


## Rich007

I'm following this with interest as p 38's story has me thinking about my own security - especially surrounding crims checking out your security then coming back !

----------


## Savage1

Some of the security companies take forever to respond and when they do they can't actually do anything about it, then when they discover a break in has actually occurred they get around to calling the Police. If it's a silent alarm then make sure your company has instructions to call Police immediately, not when they confirmed a break in. Burgs on jobs are right up there in the Police priority, especially when firearms could be involved, and they will get there quicker than the security company and be able to do something about it if burglars are on scene. If the alarm messaged to your phone you could call 111 yourself, especially if there are multiple sensor activations.

Chances are they will see your beefed up security and move on to another place.

----------


## Survy

Hard drive digital video recorder, hook it up with cameras have it secured away either in roof or something that takes time to get into
Have a secondary HDD hooked up and hidden away, in the event they do get to the recording equipment they may take it but you will still have the secondary recording everything.
House alarm got an external siren ? Great well get 2 or 3 louder the better.
Get a gate buzzer set and approx 1 meter from the ground you know like in the shops buzz when you walk in, great for when your home and you can get it hooked up to alarm system to start real time no lapse recording when it goes off.
Doesn't hurt to have audio capture too catch their voice or pickup names.

Get to know of the neighbours and if you already do, why not start up neighbourhood support group ? Easy to do, crime prevention is not just your responsibility it's everyone's.

----------


## Kscott

Purchased last year and imported directly into NZ.

GSM alarm similar to this one *here*, nice and loud and pop in a GSM cell chip and it'll txt to all the numbers listed that the alarm has gone off. Half a dozen motion sensors around the house, door and window sensors, and wireless key remotes and external solar powered siren. I want the buggers to know the alarm has gone off to deter the casual burglar. A similar one on TM goes for @NZ$450.

5 x cctv camera unit *here* with IR and waterproof cameras *here*. 3 cameras have an overt presence, 2 cameras are a bit more covert but only if you glance around. Looking will easily show them. Has web browser viewing and an app for viewing them on my phone. Records onto an endless loop and the quality is amazing - crisp and clear, I went for the 700 line tv cameras which cost a touch more but record in higher quality (the shit ones you see on bank videos and Police 10/7 are usually only 400 line cameras). It also helps having the cameras mounted where you would get a good shot of someone's face rather than up high looking down at a peak cap.

Overall way cheaper than buying in NZ, I could set it up the way I wanted and the dealers in AliExpress all replied promptly and delivered to NZ with no hassles.

Plus I have great neighbours  :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

> Attachment 10576


Awesome Tussock.

Although I'm not sure what you did to get the lipstik out  :Wink: 

My sister has a Neopolitan called Ruby. 
Ruby takes up the whole lounge floor when she's stretched out.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> Purchased last year and imported directly into NZ.
> 
> GSM alarm similar to this one *here*, nice and loud and pop in a GSM cell chip and it'll txt to all the numbers listed that the alarm has gone off. Half a dozen motion sensors around the house, door and window sensors, and wireless key remotes and external solar powered siren. I want the buggers to know the alarm has gone off to deter the casual burglar. A similar one on TM goes for @NZ$450.
> 
> 5 x cctv camera unit *here* with IR and waterproof cameras *here*. 3 cameras have an overt presence, 2 cameras are a bit more covert but only if you glance around. Looking will easily show them. Has web browser viewing and an app for viewing them on my phone. Records onto an endless loop and the quality is amazing - crisp and clear, I went for the 700 line tv cameras which cost a touch more but record in higher quality (the shit ones you see on bank videos and Police 10/7 are usually only 400 line cameras). It also helps having the cameras mounted where you would get a good shot of someone's face rather than up high looking down at a peak cap.
> 
> Overall way cheaper than buying in NZ, I could set it up the way I wanted and the dealers in AliExpress all replied promptly and delivered to NZ with no hassles.
> 
> Plus I have great neighbours


Thanks for this Kscot.

I'll check it out.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## distant stalker

My cousin breeds Neos, offered me a pup as security but i reckon it would cost more to feed than a house alarm and video etc  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Iv got a big black dog with a bark like a shot gun going off that will bail anyone at the gate and a medium black dog that will sneak round behind and bite if you do happen to get in.
There is a sign on the gate sayin do not enter dogs roaming free, and they are.
Enter uninvited and get chewed too bloody bad.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hanse

Anyone got one of those damaged Ecat safes of TM?????????? From Topmaq in CHCH

----------


## Neckshot

> Iv got a big black dog with a bark like a shot gun going off that will bail anyone at the gate and a medium black dog that will sneak round behind and bite if you do happen to get in.
> There is a sign on the gate sayin do not enter dogs roaming free, and they are.
> Enter uninvited and get chewed too bloody bad.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


+1 my front fence is .900 high everyone crosses the road now.he has the whole yard.

----------


## ishoot10s

My front gate is 500m from the house and outside the range of affordable wireless IP type cameras so I'm using a GSM trail camera. I do have power down there so have added a couple of Infra-red spots to help the camera out a bit they have 30m coverage. Here's me arriving home tonight.


I'm still experimenting with camera angles for coverage and triggering and also with filters over the lens to help with picking out the rego plates because sometimes there's quite a bit of flare from the IR or even just headlights.

This is before I put the extra IR spots in....


And this is after, one IR spot is low and aimed across the gate to pick up plates on cars that stop there and the other is up by the camera illuminating the drive to illuminate people walking up.....

----------


## Neckshot

> My front gate is 500m from the house and outside the range of affordable wireless IP type cameras so I'm using a GSM trail camera. I do have power down there so have added a couple of Infra-red spots to help the camera out a bit they have 30m coverage. Here's me arriving home tonight.
> Attachment 10590
> 
> I'm still experimenting with camera angles for coverage and triggering and also with filters over the lens to help with picking out the rego plates because sometimes there's quite a bit of flare from the IR or even just headlights.
> 
> This is before I put the extra IR spots in....
> Attachment 10591
> 
> And this is after, one IR spot is low and aimed across the gate to pick up plates on cars that stop there and the other is up by the camera illuminating the drive to illuminate people walking up.....
> Attachment 10592


What are you dealing :Grin: ............

----------


## ishoot10s

You're a fuckin' case Jase  :Grin:  You'll keep.... :Psmiley:

----------


## Neckshot

ill add you to my piss drinking book then :Grin:

----------


## ishoot10s

You do that mate, and in the beersies column write  "Speights Distinction"  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## sakokid

never mind the big dogs.....get a couple of small yap yap mutts. they cant see them but man can they yap and yap when something is not right, easy to feed and house. nextdoor has a couple and believe me they work.

----------


## phillipgr

> Attachment 10576


The one on the left looks a bit excited

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dead is better

I wouldnt buy one of those IP cameras. I messed around with my camcorder on night vision mode and found that you need enormous power to be able to see further than 20m. I had an IR lamp hooked to my pcp airgun with camcorder hooked to rear of the scope. Still had to use a weak headlight (set on low) to get the possums to look at me 

Anyway I'd upgrade to this one rather than the big bank of LED's that i did have. You can set em up to run off a car battery if you need to as well. 
New 8 LED 263ft Night Vision IR Infrared Illuminator Light Lamp for CCTV Camera | eBay

----------


## ishoot10s

> Anyway I'd upgrade to this one rather than the big bank of LED's that i did have. You can set em up to run off a car battery if you need to as well. New 8 LED 263ft Night Vision IR Infrared Illuminator Light Lamp for CCTV Camera | eBay


Yeah, that's a nice unit, but it's pretty big and I think you'd get quite a lot of red glow from those 850nM LED's. If they were 940's it'd be sweet and then paint it matt black and be very hard to spot. I'm trying to keep my setup as discrete as possible.

----------


## steven

> My cousin breeds Neos, offered me a pup as security but i reckon it would cost more to feed than a house alarm and video etc


and the vet bills....$600...poof gone....

 :Sad:

----------


## steven

Those cams would need a login and password otherwise the crims could be watching you......bonk the misses on the lounge floor and next thing you are porno king on some seedy site....

 :XD: 

Also I think they are real time only? ie no recording?

----------


## kotuku

tussock-mate its got a shaft like a babies arm with a head like a policemans helmet!
 i asked my local crim what he thought
'fuck man i know em ones OH   shit ,other is OH dear
  my mrs reckons they lookuncannily like me.
  Im reporting her to SPCA

  ive often toyed with idea of rigging a 130Db siren&battery of flashlamps to go off if anyone enters the no go area without permission.scare the shit outta them ,disorientate em temporarily then make em aware others know shits happening.

----------


## P38

> Those cams would need a login and password otherwise the crims could be watching you......bonk the misses on the lounge floor and next thing you are porno king on some seedy site....
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think they are real time only? ie no recording?


Steven

Are they not very secure even with a log on and password?

Do these cameras even have have a log on and password feature?

I thought I could begin the recording  on the PC I have accessed the cameras from.

Like I said i know nothing about them but the idea sounds good.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kotuku

Ive got a sign saying ;
  never mind the dogs 
but if my mrs catches you
to whom do i send the flowers???

----------


## oneipete

We live rural and have 2 dogs wandering around at all times letting us know who is around.We also have 5 geese.The geese are far more reliable than the dogs,they even honk if the neighbor who feeds them comes over.

 There are 27 houses on our 4 km long street,only 3 houses have dogs,and very coincidentally only those same 3 houses have not been broken into in the last 4 years.Some get broken into every few months despite having big noisy alarms.We have people slow driving along the roads all the time checking out properties who drive off fast when they see you taking pictures of them.

----------


## JoshC

Where do you live Pete? Bloody hell! 

On the farm we have quite a few trail cams set up and they've helped with a handful of charges laid by the local cop. Dad also never has less than 15 dogs at one time and they are trained to bark at strange vehicles or people driving up the road (a no exit one) or the drive. A couple of the big huntaways would sort you out pretty quick if you upset them too much. Add the dogs to motion sensors and alarms and flood lights that light up the workshop yard area like daylight. Will only stop 'honest' burglars though, but helps with insurance etc.

Our new community I have moved to seems to be fairly friendly, we have had a couple of the older neighbours knock on our door to let us know we had visitors while we were obviously away. Both times they were just mates, but good to know the neighbours have nothing better to do than keep an eye on the new place! If we go away for extended time I set up a trail cam just for evidence sake.

----------


## brihankwilles

> Steven
> 
> Are they not very secure even with a log on and password?
> 
> Do these cameras even have have a log on and password feature?
> 
> I thought I could begin the recording  on the PC I have accessed the cameras from.
> 
> Like I said i know nothing about them but the idea sounds good.
> ...


See, if I talk about my experience with these cameras then its like awesome, as I used to think like you only before installing these but to be honest it can be said as "Dangerous Dog" that detect the Damn theft!! And burgles the alarm, so don't hesitate to installs these,, try on!!

----------


## stu#71

Pete,
I dont know much about those cameras on TM but as soon as I saw then I thought I bet they're being brought in from China.  Lo and behold 10 seconds later I found them for you:

Wholesale WiFi Wireless Security IP Camera - Buy Low Price WiFi Wireless Security IP Camera Lots on Aliexpress.com

If you do go for one of them do yourself a favour and bring one in yourself for $40US  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gapped axe

Lots of advise ,some crap some good. A monited alarm is your best bet with an external siren The security guy will get there before the cops most times. A camera in your house is good and is evidence in court. But be careful how you use that footage. For those guys who think I'll do the monitoring myself and respond, good luck. most crims are brought up in a very different environment than us, and physical violence is their way of life, for most it's the only life they have. My 2 cents

----------


## P38

Thanks for the advise guys.

I have installed monitored alarms and a will install a couple of IP cameras too.
Monitoring costs less than a box of beer a month.... should of done this years ago.

Thanks for the link Stu I 'll follow that up, can afford to install a couple at that price.

Gapped Axe your right these guys just don't operate in my world and although I'm ok with a bit of Physical biffo going down from time to time ....... These particular guys are to be avoided that's for sure.

The idea is for the camera and monitored alarms to alert us to a situation then it's a simple 111 call to leave it to the professionals sort the rest.

JD is also on patrol and loving it.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Walker

Hi Pete, if you can, install a couple of dummy cams up high and put the real ones down about chest height in the 'blind spot" works real well.

----------


## P38

> Hi Pete, if you can, install a couple of dummy cams up high and put the real ones down about chest height in the 'blind spot" works real well.


Thanks for this advise Walker.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Monsterbishi

Walker is right on the money, we have our cams at face height, set in interior corners so they can't be circumvented - another thing to keep in mind is that if you have security lihgting that they don't face towards the lens at all, otherwise come the evening they lose a lot of definition from white balance issues.

----------

